# Hello



## mamilos (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi guys, I´m noob with mantids but I´ve been keeping bugs and spider since a few years ago.

I am a brazilian, student, interested in robotic, zoology and botanic.

I think my english is not the best one, so I hope u all undestand me.

Best Regards


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I promise you, you'll get a mantis and that'll soon become a thousand  happened with me. I found the forum then got a Egyptian mantis then a African ooth now I have 105 African Mantids in my room  .

-john-


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Deutschherper (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome.

Your English is great.


----------



## Ian (Oct 3, 2007)

Certainly no problem with your English. In fact I think you could whip Becky in an English test (  )

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Precious (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome! Your english is great, glad to have you!.


----------



## mamilos (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you guys, I am glad to have you all too  

John, I think it really will occur, cuz it heapend with tarantulas..rs I have a p. murinus pregnat B) 

Ian, what means becky? In Brazil it mean a ilegal weed, you know? legalize it! rs

cheers


----------



## chrisboy101 (Oct 7, 2007)

''illegal weed'' ha ha lol what does christian mean


----------

